# Help about my cat?



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I have a question for any cat owners who have used Revolution on their cats for fleas. 

My cat had an outbreak of fleas (I think thanks to visiting my in-laws who use crappy meds on their dog) and I bought her some Revolution yesterday. I applied to the skin on her neck like the directions said, but I'm concerned I messed it up somehow. A little later, the fur in that area was standing up all stiff because the medicine was on it. Is this normal, or did it somehow ALL get into her fur?

This morning, I woke up and she is still scratching. I got out my flea comb and I combed about 20 (most of them alive) off of her! I tried googling how quickly it takes effect; some people say within hours but if so, why does she still have fleas on her? I have not vacuumed my house yet, maybe that is the problem? But I thought it was supposed to kill any that get on her, so I'm confused. 

I'm really frustrated; I gave her a flea bath the other day (a traumatic experience for both of us) and now it seems the meds aren't working. Anyone have any insight? I'm off to vacuum all of our carpets now.


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

It sounds like it was applied correctly as long as it was on the skin. When I put it on my cat, the fur where I applied it got a little sticky/stiff for the day. Our cat only had maybe a few fleas on it, so I'm not sure how long it takes to kill all of the fleas. I would ask your vet.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks, Pinetree. I'm going to call them Monday, they were closed by the time I got around to calling them this afternoon 
But I just did the most hardcore vacuuming this house has ever seen, so hopefully I got the little suckers out!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

why would you use me on your cat? i don't know how to kill fleas.... lol


----------



## Kissing keeper (Oct 3, 2010)

lol good one rev


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I can't recall the brand name, but we use some liquid flea stuff on our cats, too, and it takes a few days to kick in enough to notice. You really have to be careful and make sure that as much of it gets on the skin instead of the fur as possible.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I think it just took a while to kick in. I combed a couple off her yestesday morning, but there were none this morning. I, on the other hand, have flea bites all over my feet and legs so I guess I need to vacuum AGAIN and wash my bedding. Total pain because our washer isn't big enough to handle the comforter. *sigh*
I think I have an extreme sensitivity to flea bites. I had a bite on the back of my achille's tendon get a fluid-filled blister on it and I'm SO itchy everywhere else!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Take benadryl tablets (OTC in the allergy section) and rub benadryl cream on the bites or get the benadryl pen and keep it on you and apply at every itch. I got eaten alive my last trip to Florida and that was the only way I could cope. Some Cleaners have industrial washers and will wash comforters and drapes (don't forget the drapes) for you. Its expensive, but may beat a trip to laundromat. Transport them in garbage bags or plastic bins so you don't get fleas in your car.


----------



## someonefishy (Oct 14, 2010)

You can take them to a flea market and try to sell them ....

-- someonefishy


----------

